# Angeln in Polen



## lets_go_fishing (16. Februar 2006)

#h an alle,

ich habe vor in den Osterferien nach Polen zu fahren. Mal sehen was unsere Nachbarn so an Fisch zu bieten haben. 

Ich fahre in die Nähe von Katowiz, Bielsko. Hat von Euch jemand eine Ahnung wo man dort in der Nähe Angeln kann, und wie sieht es in Polen mit Erlaubnisscheinen aus? Reicht der deutsche Fischereischein um Erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen?

Vielen Dank vorab.

Leon|wavey:


----------



## uwe103 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Moin Leon,

gehe mal oben über die "Suche" Funktion und gib als Suchbegriff Polen ein. Da wirst Du genug Lesestoff finden.

P.S. noch ein herzliches |welcome:  hier im AB und viel Spass


----------



## lets_go_fishing (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hi Uwe,

vielen Dank nochmal.

Grüße & Petri Heil 
Leon


----------



## Polenangler (6. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*

Hallo, um in Polen angeln zu gehen muss man eigentlich nur eine Angelkarte für das betreffende Gewässer kaufen. Als Tourist reicht die deutsche Lizenz aus. Das einzige worauf man schauen sollte, dass man nicht auf z.B. Privatsteege geht. Sonst kann man in Polen fast alles aus dem Wasser ziehen. Falls du auf Friedfische angelst, dann kann ich nur empfehlen Maden zu verwenden, diese wie auch die Angelkarte kann man im Angelshop kaufen. Viel Spass ! Ist wirklich gut in Polen !!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Polenangler schrieb:


> Hallo, um in Polen angeln zu gehen muss man eigentlich nur eine Angelkarte für das betreffende Gewässer kaufen. Als Tourist reicht die deutsche Lizenz aus. Das einzige worauf man schauen sollte, dass man nicht auf z.B. Privatsteege geht. Sonst kann man in Polen fast alles aus dem Wasser ziehen. Falls du auf Friedfische angelst, dann kann ich nur empfehlen Maden zu verwenden, diese wie auch die Angelkarte kann man im Angelshop kaufen. Viel Spass ! Ist wirklich gut in Polen !!


 
:m da sagst du was...!
Hat mir auch sehr viel Spass&Freude bereitet in Poznan & Umgebung damals zu Fischen!
Aber noch einen Tipp...
Falls 
du die möglichkeit hast mit einem Ansässigen gem.rauszufahren ans Gewässer 
UNBEDINGT wahrnehmen...!!!

Viel Glück in Poland & ein Fettes Petri...:m 

Grüsse aus Indien #h


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (6. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Polen*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Viel Glück in Poland & ein Fettes Petri...:m


Ich glaube Boardie
lets_go_fishing
ist seit seiner Anfrage
vor 8 Monden
ohne weitere Tipps dort hin gefahren &
mittlerweile ein anerkannter Guide
DORT,
Bruder Guido.:m :q


----------

